# Boostane???



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

Anybody here use it? It's a fuel additive, that ups your octane level, and helps with pre detonation. I have a friend that uses it, and swears by it. I am going to try it on my 68 Firebird this Spring, as I get some pre detonation going up hills. He says he has tried them all, and this is the only one that truely works.... Anybody else use it here?


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Torco Accelerator is the best I've read about. I use it in my 455 bracket engine.

The Best Fuel Additive Octane Booster Torco Accelerator | eBay

TORCO UL ACCELERATOR - CASE OF (6) 32oz CANS | eBay


----------



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

bigD said:


> Torco Accelerator is the best I've read about. I use it in my 455 bracket engine.
> 
> The Best Fuel Additive Octane Booster Torco Accelerator | eBay
> 
> TORCO UL ACCELERATOR - CASE OF (6) 32oz CANS | eBay


I have heard that works too, but it leaves a yellowish film on spark plugs, and also in the combustion chamber.... Not saying it hurts anything, but that is one of the things I heard about it..... The Boostane is a little more pricey too, but I'm going to give it a shot.

BOOSTane Professional Octane Booster - Quart Bottle | eBay


----------



## Muscle_Cars_Only (Dec 15, 2016)

Why not just purchase Regular 112 octane Race Fuel?


----------



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

Muscle_Cars_Only said:


> Why not just purchase Regular 112 octane Race Fuel?


Wouldn't that be alot more expensive to do? Not even sure where I would find any.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

poncho power said:


> Wouldn't that be alot more expensive to do? Not even sure where I would find any.


I bought some to mix, way back in '08, at our local track. At that time, it was $11 per gal. And, it's a lot more trouble to handle and mix. The small cans of booster are MUCH more convenient.

Race fuel is available in 5 gal cans, even online. But it's so heavy, the shipping would be much too high. You might be a able to find some local dirt track racers who buy it in drums, who would sell you a few gals at a time. 

http://www.rockettbrand.com/dealer_network.html

https://vpracingfuels.com/master-fuel-table/

https://vpracingfuels.com/product/c12/

https://vpracingfuels.com/find-a-dealer/


----------



## dracer247 (Feb 17, 2017)

If you actually read the labels, octane boosters are a waste of money, they may raise the octane by .3-.8 max, that's not even 1 octane. whats your compression ratio any way? You probably don't even need race fuel. If you use a higher octane than what your compression ratio requires, your just wasting $ and hp.


----------



## Muscle_Cars_Only (Dec 15, 2016)

We've got several stations around here that sell it from the pumps. 7.65 a gal where I get it. They also have a premium non ethanol pump right next to it so mixing is not a problem..


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

"...If you actually read the labels, octane boosters are a waste of money, they may raise the octane by .3-.8 max, that's not even 1 octane..."

That's true of most parts store boosters. But, there are some real boosters available, that will raise the octane by several NUMBERS. I mean like raising 93 octane up to 100 octane or more. Torco is one of the best.

Klotz also gets some good reviews.

http://www.researchcore.org/todays-best-octane-boosters-to-buy/

Race Gas brand is another booster that is supposed to work.

http://www.jegs.com/i/Race+Gas/814/...A3OUrIGL8KpN7Fw9T7KRju6C8BSj11Q87UaAl558P8HAQ

VP Racing Fuels also has their own booster.

http://www.enginebuildermag.com/2015/04/vp-racing-fuels-octanium-octane-booster/

You can Google up reviews of actual users, and draw your own conclusions.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't have a dog in this fight,but for me I went out to my local 1/8 Dragstrip and took my 5 gal Summit can and bought 5 gal of 110 race fuel for $7 a gallon in August 2016. Mixing is no different than being at the track as my nephew helps me. Local gas stations quit carrying race at the pump, BUT some carry ethanol-free unleaded (93 octane) to use as the base gas to mix the race in. Works well for me and a little Race goes a long way.

Hope this helps, just my 2cents. A person has to do what a person has to do...just enjoy your Pontiac!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The only octane booster that actually works (and works well) for me is Octane Supreme 130. It's real tetraethyl lead and a quart added to a tank of 91 octane will literally raise the octane to over 100. Kemco used to make it, I bought a case of it awhile ago, and it works in my '65 in lieu of race gas. The other over the counter '104 and 108' plus boosters at the parts stores are as stated...they may boost octane about 1/10th of a point. And turn your plugs red or yellow. Absolute waste of money. Google Octane Supreme 130 for some more info.


----------

